# Favorite Movements of Mozart



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Put in your favorite links on youtube for favorite movements here. I have a slow computer (ps3 actually lol) so please don't post the video itself. Just the link.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Btw they don't have to be absolute favorites. Just ones you've been listening to lately that grabbed your attention. Here are some. Might change your opinion on some of early Mozart. Though don't expect it to be complicated. Just pure memorable melodies.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

His whole 20th pc.
His mid& late symphonies (19-41 .)
Some of his opera arias&overtures.
I link them soon.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

jani said:


> His whole 20th pc.
> His mid& late symphonies (19-41 .)
> Some of his opera arias&overtures.
> I link them soon.


Too much music there. Can you cut it down to the most memorable parts of a Symphony. Like a specific movement.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Too much music there. Can you cut it down to the most memorable parts of a Symphony. Like a specific movement.


I haven't listened them enough to choose a favorite movement but at the moment its usually the first movement.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that to. The first movement is usually the best.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

As I said in another thread, I'm in the kiddle of a productive piano period for Wolfie. Here's the slow dance from his sonata for violin and piano, K454:






Enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

'Kiddle?' I meant Middle!

Here's my all-time irresistable movement of Mozart, K467, opening movement, as performed by the highly recommended Rudolf Serkin:


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Very cool 

Edit: Actually I mean German Dance K571 No.1, but there is no YT link...


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

In specific

Symphony No.40 - III. Allegro
Symphony No.39 - I. Adagio - allegro
Symphony No.36 - I. Adagio - allegro spirituoso
Violin Concerto No.3 - Allegro

to be continued...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

@neoshredder: Nice picks for his early symphonies. I love both #5 and 6. I actually like the first movement of 6 even more than the second.

My list of favorite movements might take several pages so I'll just list a few:

The second movement of the Sinfonia Concertante K. 364 is powerfully sad yet breathtakingly beautiful:





The Adagio from his Wind Serenade in B-flat K. 361 is the most beautiful music I've ever heard for winds:





The first movement of his wonderful string quintet #3 K. 516 rivals Schubert's great quintet:





There are so many movements from his piano concertos, but I'll pick the Romance from his #20 K. 466


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One of Mozart's most joyful that isn't part of the traditional symphony, concerto, or sonata canon. The finale to the Serenade in B flat, "Gran Partita"


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Probably my favorite Mozart isn't that famous or remarkable , but I love it. It's the Symphony No. 39, movement 3, minuetto & trio. Most conductors play it too slowly for me. I like it fast like this:






I love the joyful rhythm that goes DAH! Itchy-itchy-itchy-itchy-itchy-itchy-itchy DEE! Very fun and exciting (for Mozart  ).


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Clarinet Quintet 1st Movement
Piano Concerto No.27 1st Movement
Piano Concerto No.23 2nd Movement


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The trio from Cosi. Possibly the most sublime moment in opera.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wi7UsXW1As


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Mozart: Modulating Prelude in F Major/E Minor, K Deest






Mozart: Thamos, King Of Egypt, K 345 - "Schon Weichet Dir, Sonne" ---> Time: 0:00 - 6:50






I wish I could find a youtube clip of this: Mozart: Pantomime, K 446 - 4. Adagio - Allegro - Allegro Assai. It's a delicate work, and it reminds me of Corelli's Concerto Grosso #8, Third Movement

All good stuff.


----------

